

Ask YC: Will you still consider startups without immediate revenue models? - jmtame

I'm sort of wondering whether we're really at that point where only the apps that save money or add value will really get funding, let alone survive.  Are we basically scrapping the idea of relying on ad revenue or acquisitions entirely?  Just hoping to get some feedback from someone inside YC, or even anyone else in the HN community.
======
pg
Of course. Though the plan for startups without a source of revenue should not
be to rely on acquisitions (a suicidal strategy) but try to create one.

~~~
jmtame
Cool. I didn't want it to sound as if we would rely on an acquisition. I guess
all of the talk about the economy made me curious as to whether you guys will
judge apps differently (although I would think the team remains one of the
most important aspects). Thanks for following up.

